# Securing a raft?



## Herm99 (Jun 3, 2010)

Not sure if that is a very good title, but basically, i'm picking up a raft tomorrow and I don't have a garage. I plan on keeping the raft inflated probably all summer and it will most likely be in my backyard. My question is, does anyone have any good ideas on how to secure the raft?

I have a big tree in my back yard I could wrap a chain around and run the chain thru a D-ring on the boat, but that doesn't seem that secure, would be pretty easy for someone to rip the D-ring out and have a free raft. 

Any ideas on this set up?


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Is it self baling? If so, run the chain all the way around a tube through one of the floor holes.

Make sure you have a cover.


----------



## Herm99 (Jun 3, 2010)

Osprey said:


> Is it self baling? If so, run the chain all the way around a tube through one of the floor holes.
> 
> Make sure you have a cover.


It is self bailing, thats a great idea!!

By cover, do you mean just like a tarp or something? To keep the sun off it?


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Yeah, anything to keep the sun off. 303 too. They make covers if you want to be fancy but a tarp works.


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd be worried about critters (mice) cheing through


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

The sun, rain and snow still take their toll on the boat material, straps and other fabrics, even covered with a tarp. I know this first hand as I used to store a cat boat on a trailer in front of my garage for long periods. 

Why not store it rolled and dry in doors?


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Not good to store a raft rolled. Will breakdown much sooner along folds.
I keep mine inflated in the crawlspace in winter and on a trailer with UV tarp in summer.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Folks have been rolling their rafts for decades without problems. Sotar told me that folding my raft is a completely acceptable way to store it. Like a previous post mentioned--be more worried about rodents, or UV damage.




whip said:


> Not good to store a raft rolled. Will breakdown much sooner along folds.
> I keep mine inflated in the crawlspace in winter and on a trailer with UV tarp in summer.


----------



## Herm99 (Jun 3, 2010)

whip said:


> Not good to store a raft rolled. Will breakdown much sooner along folds.
> I keep mine inflated in the crawlspace in winter and on a trailer with UV tarp in summer.


Whip,curious, when u keep it on your trailer all summer, do u secure it to it somehow? Id be a little worried about leaving this rig in front of my complex, lots of traffic would see it.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I bought a compact car cover from walmart for $20 works great has elastic trim and eyelets for rope or wights.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

whip said:


> Not good to store a raft rolled. Will breakdown much sooner along folds.
> I keep mine inflated in the crawlspace in winter and on a trailer with UV tarp in summer.


 
Old wives tale, contrary to my experiences with several boats. Never had a problem along folds.


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

The most important thing about rolling up a raft is to be sure it's dry! Folds may leave a crease in pvc boats but they go away quickly. Much better option than uv,rodent or pet damage.Nothing like the smell of fresh cat piss in you raft!


----------



## CO.rafter (Oct 10, 2010)

just put a sign out for everyone to see saying,"Do you believe in an after life?. come on my property and find out."


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

whip said:


> Not good to store a raft rolled. Will breakdown much sooner along folds.
> I keep mine inflated in the crawlspace in winter and on a trailer with UV tarp in summer.


I hope your crawl space is bigger than mine. i can't imagine unrolling my boat in there and then blowing it back up.


----------



## Bayou (Jan 31, 2011)

CO.rafter said:


> just put a sign out for everyone to see saying,"Do you believe in an after life?. come on my property and find out."



Or just hang a confederate flag on your porch.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Bayou said:


> Or just hang a confederate flag on your porch.


In the west I think that may have the opposite of the intended effect.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

shappattack said:


> Old wives tale, contrary to my experiences with several boats. Never had a problem along folds.


I thought that this advice applied to PVC boats but not to hypalon one's. As in don't store PVC rolled but it's fine for Hypalon. I keep my Hyside rolled all winter and have no issues with it.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

raftus said:


> I thought that this advice applied to PVC boats but not to hypalon one's. As in don't store PVC rolled but it's fine for Hypalon. I keep my Hyside rolled all winter and have no issues with it.


I have been storing PVC boats rolled for years with no issues along folds.


----------

